# Bulls @ Raptors, March 23rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Chicago Bulls* (34-31) @ *Toronto Raptors* (28-38)
March 23rd, 2005, 7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUHON, CHRIS" TITLE="DUHON, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DUHON, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HINRICH, KIRK" TITLE="HINRICH, KIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/HINRICH, KIRK.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOCIONI, ANDRES" TITLE="NOCIONI, ANDRES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/NOCIONI, ANDRES.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, ANTONIO" TITLE="DAVIS, ANTONIO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DAVIS, ANTONIO.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CURRY, EDDY" TITLE="CURRY, EDDY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/CURRY, EDDY.jpg">
*Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Andres Nocioni, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Me, madman, 2pac and this other guy who doesn't post here are going to this game... should be a fun one. Hopefully the Raps win (I know, I know, it's blasphemy, but the Bulls are one of those teams I can't stand, period.)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

We should win this game.

But Luol Deng played for the Bulls yesterday, so I think he might start this game, maybe not though.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

We have to win if we're actually trying to go to the "P"...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Is this game only live for Ontario?...


----------



## Red Rocket (Dec 1, 2004)

not sure,i got raps tv anyways, i will get to watch so much,before i go for the hockey game, hope the raptors can win this one. Unless Ben Gordon decides to win it for the bulls again, like the last time the teams met.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction

Raptors 102
Bulls 97

Rafer 21pts 5reb 8asts
Bosh 19pts 8rebs 

Raps always have a hard time vs Bulls but I have a feeling they will win.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This should be a close game, but I think this being a home game for the Raps will give them the edge needed.

Prediction

Raptors 108
Bulls 100

Peterson 18/5/6
Bosh 25/11/3
Rose 21/4/4


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We haven't beaten the Bulls since last year's trade.
Jalen Rose pretty much guarenteed a win for tonight's game, hopefully we'll be able to pull through.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

hope we can get this 1 even tho am a bulls fan (mainly cos of deng the only decent english playa to make the L this year) bosh shud be bak properly afta his little injury hopefully a big double-double from him. am guessin rose is gonna go off on 1 with this game 30+ points for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Should be an exciting game, I hope to see as many people on this game thread as possible tonight.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

might go to the game, birthday next weak but club wont be back before so me and a few of my boys might be there tonite.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I might meet chuck at the game tongiht  but we have to get Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler into foul trouble early so that bosh can go inside alot easier, Hoffa is hopefully gonna clear up a bunch of space downlow for him


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> might go to the game, birthday next weak but club wont be back before so me and a few of my boys might be there tonite.


really if you know you are going pm me or bud boy maybe we'll meet up at halftime


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

My prediction for tonight:
Raptors 106 
Bulls 102


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> I might meet chuck at the game tongiht


*ahem*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Duhon lit us up from beyond the arc last game, surely he won't be left that wide open tonight.
Also last time around they were on a 10-0 run to start the game weren't they?
Hopefully we can come out strong and win this one.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> *ahem*


yes thanks to budboy i might meet chuck


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> yes thanks to budboy i might meet chuck


That's cool.
Bring your digital camera, take some pictures, and post them up here.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> That's cool.
> Bring your digital camera, take some pictures, and post them up here.


And tell him about our website if you can. I know he visits RealGM, but he would probably like it better here! RealGM is like the bloated, filthy, disorganized cousin of basketballboards.net.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> And tell him about our website if you can. I know he visits RealGM, but he would probably like it better here!


ya that is what i was planning to do


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> And tell him about our website if you can. I know he visits RealGM, but he would probably like it better here! RealGM is like the bloated, filthy, disorganized cousin of basketballboards.net.


That makes me bring up the question..
Do you guys think there are any actual commentators who have posted on this board?
I highly doubt there have been any players posting here, but maybe commentators?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> And tell him about our website if you can. I know he visits RealGM, but he would probably like it better here! RealGM is like the bloated, filthy, disorganized cousin of basketballboards.net.


 I'm gonna ask him to come to my school for a project I'm doing. Actually I already have, but I'm gonna do it again lol.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> That makes me bring up the question..
> Do you guys think there are any actual commentators who have posted on this board?
> I highly doubt there have been any players posting here, but maybe commentators?


I remember seeing Jay Triano cruising around NBADraft.net on one of those "Behind the Draft" specials, and that site is linked to ours, so who knows what kind of traffic we've had?

I think there was a situation where Omar Cook's agent was on the site hyping him up before he signed with Portland a while back.

Aside from that I don't know of any specific evidence of somebody affiliated with an NBA franchise using the site.

But we are among the most popular basketball websites on the internet (around 13,000 registered members and counting), so it makes sense that any basketball-oriented person who uses the internet has come across our site before.

Also, "he who shall remain nameless" has mentioned message boards in the past in one of his articles, and, to nobody's surprise, painted them in a sarcastic, negative shade.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm gonna ask him to come to my school for a project I'm doing. Actually I already have, but I'm gonna do it again lol.


That would be pretty awesome. If you get him to, be sure to tape it and upload it here for all to see. Or at least get us a transcript. He's pretty entertaining.

On what subject are you asking him to speak?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh yeah definitely. It's for a media project, so it's not about basketball but moreso about his job in television, radio, journalism, etc. I already interviewed him on the phone, and I posted the breakdown in the OT thread.

He's a really cool guy, he always responds to e-mails, and he's really down to earth. I'm really hyped about meeting him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

A little OT, but didn't BEEZ name-drop the board to Alvin Williams? I don't think he ever posted...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Also, "he who shall remain nameless" has mentioned message boards in the past in one of his articles, and, to nobody's surprise, painted them in a sarcastic, negative shade.


Voldemort? :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Budweiser_Boy and Madman have convinced me to go to tonight's game.
I might bring a sign so I can be on TV, we'll see.
Unfortunately I won't be doing the game thread tonight, try keeping it active guys!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> Voldemort? :biggrin:



:laugh: :clap: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

when i used to browse this site..and read what u guys had to say..i always noticed someone types alot like swirsky....i forgot who it was now...but i kept telling myself this guy talks exactly like swirsky...u can see that if u read his column and read this posters posts...i completely forgot who it was...and i was like 75% sure it was chuck....so if that poster is still here...jus give it up were on to u...just say ur swirsky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Chris Bosh said he LOVES to go on the internet and just look around...just think...CB4 could be reading this just as u and me are reading this...or maybe he is one of the posters!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Last time I went to a Raptor game I got Corliss Williamson's autograph when he played for Detroit, hopefully I can get someone else's autograph tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> Chris Bosh said he LOVES to go on the internet and just look around...just think...CB4 could be reading this just as u and me are reading this...or maybe he is one of the posters!!!


Yeah, he's a web designer or something, right?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I kind of like the makeup of this Bulls team. I don't "like" the team per se, but I can't admit that fact that they have quite the interesting and promising mix of young players.

Should be a good game. I want to see Hoffa push Curry's fat *** around a little bit.

I think Woods would be our best match up for Chandler (other than Bosh), too, but its always a toss up as to who is going to see minutes on any given night.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, he's a web designer or something, right?


yep... CB4 said if he didn't make the NBA he would be graphic designing as his career..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

1st Q
4-2 Bulls..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

off to a slow start for the raps..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

8-2 bulls... rose and Pete miss. err


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Steal for Mo.. and free throws...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Steal for Alston...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston miss

T.O chi 

8-3 bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mopete Layup..!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Another turnover for the bulls..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston!!!
8-7 bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

gordon with the shot... 
12-7


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

woods a miss.........


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Gordon agian...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with the miss..
.....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Block for woods.!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Rose with the miss..


Again... :curse:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Again... :curse:


and again


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston, Woods miss...
Rose with Tech....arghh


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

14-7


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshall in for Woods


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

15-7
t.o.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mo with a couple Free throws


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with 2 free throws..
Bonner in for Mo


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with the 2..
Bonner steal..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshalll THREE


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

20-16


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

1 free throw made for Bonner


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose to the Line


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

20-19 one point game..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston with Layin.. 20-21 Raps..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of 1st Q...

20-21 Raptors..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Start of 2nd..
bulls with couple baskets.. 24-21


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sow with the miss..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bad pass from Bonner,..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Donny with the miss..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sow foul.. 28-21


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

...Bulls running away..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jalen with a miss shot..again..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Milt with a miss and bonner with a bad pass..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Shot made by Nocioni... Timeout Toronto...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cmon.........................................

32-21


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Get one Basket atleast


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh and Mopete back in..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

aww...travelling bosh..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Offensive MoPete.... wtf...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

35-21 now...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh with Offensive.... WTFWTF


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

raps timeout...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose Offensive,..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner Made..!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

41-26


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston back in..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshall with miss..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose in..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes...Bonner...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Time Out Bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

43-32 chi


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with couple fts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshal with another miss


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Araujo in for Donyell


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hoffa!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston with a missssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

turnover..cmon..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

55-36...horrible


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

t.o.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with 2 free throws..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Gordon Alston Miss..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

down by 16..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

make that 19


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

60-41


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hoffa with the miss


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of 2nd Q...
60-41


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wow thats nice

raps are 26.8% on the field...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

And bulls are 61.1% Where's the "D"


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

horrible 2nd quarter, the bulls missed like 2 shots in da whole quarter


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Horrible shooting for the raptors...Except Matt...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

3rd Q 
Shot made by WOOOds


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

and1


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh...with a miss...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete baby...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

cmon Rose...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes..Bosh..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Get the BALL>...........


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Woods miss..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mo miss..
67-58


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Ouch.


You can say that again..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with the Basket


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston 3!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

oh..my gosh..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Horrible Horrible..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston with a couple


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose!! in..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

74-57 bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Offensive on Woooods


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner miss..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Man...we gotta make a run..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Horrible shots..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

76-58


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

How frustrating


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston 4-16
rose 5-14

nice...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose!! now 6-15..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston with free throws


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshall another miss


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

80-62 chicago


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Marshall another miss


and again


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of 3rd


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

82-62 Bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Palacio with free throws


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston Steal


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner MAde!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh..!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose In..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with 25pts..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh again!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Time out Bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

86-73


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner with the board


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner In


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh with the ball


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Foul!!...Timeout raps..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with 2 free throws


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh with 2 free throws


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

88-80


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

err rose miss


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

24 sec..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

aww..Offensive


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn Davis


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Palacio with the Board


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Offensive...er


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Peterson back..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Off Rebound


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

91-82


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

**** You Rafer!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

oH Gawd


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turn Overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

we can never beat the bulls


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

JL2002 said:


> **** You Rafer!


You can say that Again..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I said it before I'll say it again Horrible shooothing


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Game Over.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

too much Turnovers this game..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Alston ...6-21 suckage..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose with 30... 8-22 on the field


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Alston 1-9 from three, no reason for Alston to take 21 shots, the Raps better draft a pg who doesn't jack up shots


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

I do not understand why the raptors do not pass the ball to Bonner more and give him more shots. Raper Alston should not be taking 21 shots, him and rose hogged the ball pretty good today. Bonner was 5-6 from the field and 3-4 from three yet he never got that many touches. Raper and milt should both be traded or waived and the raps should draft a pg who will not take stupid shots or hold the ball for 15 secs then start to setup the offense.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If it wasn't for the Bull's second-quarter explosion we might've been able to keep this one close. Who am I kidding?

Not a great showing by the Raptors tonight. Outside of Matt Bonner I didn't really like the way anyone played.

People are going to get on Rafer and Jalen for taking so many shots, but who else do we have? Yell was 1-6 before he fell down and went out of the game. Bosh was driving to the net in a roundabout way, not showing much confidence and getting himself into difficult positions. He was throwing the ball back to the perimeter. Peterson was 2-9, Woods was 1-5... we needed SOMEBODY to score some points.

So it looks like we'll be rotating between Woods and Araujo from now on. Whatever confidence either of them gained from being a regular starter is out the window. Now both of them will be playing on edge at all times. I'm not sure I understand this strategy.

Apparently Woods gained 17 pounds (of muscle) since being taken out of the line-up. That would put him in the 270-275 range. A little hard to believe that somebody built like a Willow tree could weigh that much. I liked the way he disrupted Eddy Curry early in the game, getting his tree limbs in everyones way, but he wasn't a new-and-improved Woods.

On a night where we needed scoring in the worst way I'm surprised we couldn't find minutes for Murray.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

first off....props to Juzt_Sick....he single handledly made this like a 100+ post thread...and he made Turkish's wish for a huuuuge game thread some true...and i dint watch the game...but obviously it went badly...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Just got back from the game... 
Did anyone see a sign that said " Put Us On Sportnset"?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i thought our game thread was long..theres was 218 posts!!!!!! good for 17 pages....HOLY SMOKES MAN...those bulls fans are crazy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> i thought our game thread was long..theres was 218 posts!!!!!! good for 17 pages....HOLY SMOKES MAN...those bulls fans are crazy


Well we got a lot of posts in today's game thread, but it's been the same person who has almost 150 of them. 
We need more people to participate in these game threads, and more discussions about the actual game, instead of *only* posting what we can see in boxscores.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyways I'll talk a little bit about the game, and I'll go into more detail later on.
Pretty dissapointing game really, in the first half I think I explained it perfectly when I said that this was one of those games where if I was watching it on TV, I would have already changed the channel. 
We finally got our act together in the 4th quarter but it was much too late.
Jalen Rose was definately angry out there, he guarenteed a victory for us but for a long time he looked like he was the only one actually trying to penetrate and get to the line.
Rafer missed like 5 open three pointers out there, and that really killed us.
Hoping for a better effort on Friday..


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

Getting Bullied 

Chicago has won eight straight against Toronto, its longest such streak against any team. The Raptors haven't beaten the Bulls since Dec. 6, 2002.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Man o' man do the Raptors suck ...... no consistent offense ..... weak defense ..... the team has not jelled so players just stand around the perimeter lobbing rainbows .... except for Bosh who is stuck playing the post position and having to bang with bigger opponents ..... looks like Bosh is tired and pissed off with the makeup of this team .... if you can call them that ..... lucky if they win any more games .... oh well there's next year ............ hope the Raptors get some guards with brains and talent ...... if not say goodbye to Bosh because you can't suffer year after year with no hope for improvement .... just ask Carter ..... and currently this is not a team, only individual performers trying their best ..... at least the other teams are entertaining to watch.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Man o' man do the Raptors suck ...... no consistent offense ..... weak defense ..... the team has not jelled so players just stand around the perimeter lobbing rainbows .... except for Bosh who is stuck playing the post position and having to bang with bigger opponents ..... looks like Bosh is tired and pissed off with the makeup of this team .... if you can call them that ..... lucky if they win any more games .... oh well there's next year ............ hope the Raptors get some guards with brains and talent ...... if not say goodbye to Bosh because you can't suffer year after year with no hope for improvement .... just ask Carter ..... and currently this is not a team, only individual performers trying their best ..... at least the other teams are entertaining to watch.


Can you try to be a little bit more positive about the makeup of our team?
I have yet to see you make a positive comment about the Raptors yet.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't know, i guess the season's been over for some time already, but i just don't know if i'm sold on mitchell's approach. who knows, i'm sure he's making his decisions on the basis of some professional metrics that are being tallied behind the scenes, but i don't like how we only look like an effective group when we're hitting threes. like, do we have no other talents? is there no other way to maximize the cards we have on deck? there must be, but i haven't seen much this year- and i haven't really seen us _try_, that's the worst thing.

two things jumped out from this game. number one, hoffa is tough to watch- i don't blame any superficial raptor fans for questioning his selection. i don't know if he could have had a worse rookie season. but i blame most of that on the staff- and the rest on whatever sits between hoffa's ears. it's like a bad marriage: the communication there seems lacking, and the vision for success (and how to achieve that success) is missing entirely. it's guesswork from both parties. i wish mitchell or todd or english or embry or babcock could explain exactly what they're doing with hoffa, but they can't. or they haven't. probably because they can't. 

if they could, i'd also prefer a response from the kid himself to see if he understands the development curve, how to maximize his talents for the pro game, how to take his baby steps in order to improve considerably, etc. it just seems he's struggling against himself out there. he appears to be driven by the wrong forces, forces that are befitting for a college player- like proving he's "not a bust"- and that seems to make it worse. i think this kid has talent but i'm no longer supportive of how he is being developed by the staff. it appears like there's no flexibility in the system and hoffa simply can't fit into the tight square they've carved out for him. it's not working... at least not yet. 

if they don't understand what they're doing with him, i want them to try something new. if they *can* understand what they're doing with him, i want them to share it with the public.

the second thing that jumped out at me was AD- he honestly looks old. i haven't seen many bulls games this year but the man has aged more than one year in the last year. there are those who continue to lambast grunwald for his carter-driven transactions, and for good reason, but rose for davis (with marshall = jyd thrown in for good measure) was fantastic. i can't think of a single reason to prefer davis to rose. yes, his contract expires in 06, rose in 07, but is there anyone we could have attracted with that nominal cap room anyway? i don't think the extra year really makes much of a difference on our books. 

i just love jalen rose; i didn't really like antonio davis, though, and i continue to count my lucky stars whenever i see them lined up side by side. jalen brings so much more to the table (imo)- AD brings kendra to every game. i mean, he loves (they love) his max contract but he doesn't (they don't) seem to really love basketball. 

i think we won that trade decisively. 

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ballocks said:


> the second thing that jumped out at me was AD- he honestly looks old. i haven't seen many bulls games this year but the man has aged more than one year in the last year. there are those who continue to lambast grunwald for his carter-driven transactions, and for good reason, but rose for davis (with marshall = jyd thrown in for good measure) was fantastic. i can't think of a single reason to prefer davis to rose. yes, his contract expires in 06, rose in 07, but is there anyone we could have attracted with that nominal cap room anyway? i don't think the extra year really makes much of a difference on our books.
> 
> i just love jalen rose; i didn't really like antonio davis, though, and i continue to count my lucky stars whenever i see them lined up side by side. jalen brings so much more to the table (imo)- AD brings kendra to every game. i mean, he loves (they love) his max contract but he doesn't (they don't) seem to really love basketball.
> 
> ...


We might have won the trade, but it definately doesn't look that way from our results against them in the last two seasons.
We play them one more time, in Chicago this season.
I'm hoping we can grab a victory and end this horrendous losing streak against those Bulls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> i thought our game thread was long..theres was 218 posts!!!!!! good for 17 pages....HOLY SMOKES MAN...those bulls fans are crazy


 We woulda had more if me, Turkey, & madman were here to post.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> We woulda had more if me, Turkey, & madman were here to post.


It's all good.
Hopefully Friday's game will have even more posts.
Let's try not to have anyone with more than 1/3rd of the total posts in the thread though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyway wow what a crappy game. Everyone played like crap, except for Jalen and Matt. You could tell after Jalen hit that last 3 with like 4 seconds left that he was pissed. He really wanted this game, and against the team that traded him, who can blame him? Matt did what he's good at, hitting open jumpers, and he actually made space for himself and was effective not only off the dribble, but in the post as well. I really liked what I saw from him offensively today. Defensively? Well we had Milt, who contained Benny the Bull quite well I thought. Too bad he has zero basketball IQ on the other end of the court, twirling his way into offensive fouls, taking horrible shots, and forcing others into horrible shots the way he does NOTHING productive with the ball. Speaking of point guards and hitting open shots, Rafer's a point guard and hitting open shots just wasn't happening for him tonight. He went 1-9 from beyond the arc, but really, I don't blame him for taking those shots. First of all, he was set up very nicely by Rose and others on a few of them, he just couldn't make them sink. He had an off night tonight, a major one, but still an off night. On other shots, as I already mentioned, it was a product of a stagnant offense, mostly thanks to Milt's inability to be a decent basketball player. He also should not be criticized for his assist number, because he was doing an excellent job, for the most part, in setting up teammates. I remember there was a stretch in the game where on three consecutive possessions, Rafer drove inside, kicked it out to Mo or someone else for a wide open 3, and they missed. It wasn't just Rafer missing open looks, it was pretty much the entire team.

What's my point? Yeah, basically the entire team had a horrible night. Is it the norm? Not at all. Well, except for Milt. If we re-sign him my head will explode.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Just got back from the game...
> Did anyone see a sign that said " Put Us On Sportnset"?


 Hmm... soo... did anyone? Cause if you did you probably saw me, Turkish Delight, maybe madman, and the other guy we were with.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Why why why? Milt pilacio is the worst player in the NBA. He runs into a player out of control does a 180 and shoots it with 1 hand and over his head, and worse of all he acts surprised when he gets called for the charge.

Rafer played like **** today but i will defend his assist numbers because when a team shoots 2-20 then it is pretty hard to get some assists. He had a pretty good game 15 5 5. I was pissed at Sam because i didnt notice that Yell was hurt. 

Chris just isnt himself. IMO we should just shut him down for the rest of the season, we are 5 games out of the playoffs and have 5 on the road and knowing how well we play on the road i wouldnt be surprised if we go to 10GB. 

Once again Jalen proves that he is worth every penny on this contract.

The refs were horrible we count get a call the entire 1st half


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

ballocks said:


> two things jumped out from this game. number one, hoffa is tough to watch- i don't blame any superficial raptor fans for questioning his selection. i don't know if he could have had a worse rookie season. but i blame most of that on the staff- and the rest on whatever sits between hoffa's ears. it's like a bad marriage: the communication there seems lacking, and the vision for success (and how to achieve that success) is missing entirely. it's guesswork from both parties. i wish mitchell or todd or english or embry or babcock could explain exactly what they're doing with hoffa, but they can't. or they haven't. probably because they can't.
> 
> if they could, i'd also prefer a response from the kid himself to see if he understands the development curve, how to maximize his talents for the pro game, how to take his baby steps in order to improve considerably, etc. it just seems he's struggling against himself out there. he appears to be driven by the wrong forces, forces that are befitting for a college player- like proving he's "not a bust"- and that seems to make it worse. i think this kid has talent but i'm no longer supportive of how he is being developed by the staff. it appears like there's no flexibility in the system and hoffa simply can't fit into the tight square they've carved out for him. it's not working... at least not yet.
> 
> if they don't understand what they're doing with him, i want them to try something new. if they *can* understand what they're doing with him, i want them to share it with the public.


Regarding your comments about Hoffa, or for any other centre playing for the Raptors.

What is a rookie centre supposed to do on the floor when the opposing guards continually break down your perimeter defense and drive the basket? Most point scored against the Raptors are in the paint by guards AND forwards. So Hoffa, Bosh, Woods, Bonner, Marshall are placed in compromised defensive situations. Defense starts with the guards and if they can't do it, then the defense breaks down immediately. No secret here .....

As for Hoffa's offense, that can only be developed over time, if at all. You can't teach the hands by the time you get into the NBA. Your shooting skills must be developed well before coming into the NBA. Big clumsy centres must also develop good footwork to match strong but soft hands when playing in the paint. It's easy for guards and shooting forwards because they are mostly facing the basket while centres must play with their backs to the basket. Have you ever played basketball at a higher level? 

Perhaps the NBA needs a good developmental league for rookies like Hoffa where he can get a lot of playing time. It's not fair to throw a rookie into a centre position and expect instant results. Otherwise what you see is what you get. Besides, the Raptors do not have a true, qualified centre yet, and will be attacked in the paint by the opposition. Next year too.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I actually liked seeing Antonio Davis out there last night. It was the first time I saw him live in a long time. Many were booing him, but I was not one of them. I remember all the good times we had while he was with the Raptors, and it saddens me that he left on such bad terms. His best days are far behind him, but at least he is now living with his family and the team he is playing for is actually going into the playoffs. Looks like things have worked out pretty well for him. He was once a pretty solid player, but I'm just amazed that Grunwald gave him such a lucrative contract, what was he thinking?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> ``It feels good to beat these guys, especially when you arrive in your hotel room last night and see Jalen Rose on TV guaranteeing a win,'' Curry said. ``That's even more incentive. At this point we just wished we could have won by a little bit more.''
> 
> Chicago veteran Antonio Davis, who was traded for Rose, said everyone knew about Rose's prediction.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_...k1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005032328&prov=ap


Eh, I know Jalen was trying to motivate his own teammates, but I guess it didn't work. I doubt it really motivated the Bulls team too much, because if they had lost last night, they wouldn't have said anything about Jalen's comments. You can see how frustrated Jalen is right now, he really wanted that win, but he'll have to wait until next month when we go to Chicago.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_...k1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005032328&prov=ap
> 
> 
> Eh, I know Jalen was trying to motivate his own teammates, but I guess it didn't work. I doubt it really motivated the Bulls team too much, because if they had lost last night, they wouldn't have said anything about Jalen's comments. You can see how frustrated Jalen is right now, he really wanted that win, but he'll have to wait until next month when we go to Chicago.


Maybe we can play the role of spoiler when we go there next month. If the Bulls falter a little they may need that win to make the plyoffs, it would be nice to help bounce them out...a little payback for Rose!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Maybe we can play the role of spoiler when we go there next month. If the Bulls falter a little they may need that win to make the plyoffs, it would be nice to help bounce them out...a little payback for Rose!


Not only payback for Rose, but payback for the Raptors as well.
We lost all four games to the Bulls last season, and if I'm not mistaken, we ended up being 3 games out of the playoffs.
If we beat Chicago all four times last year, or even three times, we would have been in the playoffs.
Hopefully we can ruin their playoff chances this year, just like they ruined ours in 2004. 
:biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Rose didnt really guareenty a win he i cant remember exactly what he said but something like we will play good against them


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Rose didnt really guareenty a win he i cant remember exactly what he said but something like we will play good against them


No he definately guarenteed a win.
He said something like how they've been losing to Chicago ever since the trade, but that's a streak that they will break tomorrow for sure.


----------

